# Vintage Ladies Rollfast, was $25.00, now $400.00 Craigslist Sparks NV



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 17, 2022)

the original sale ad is like 3 pages away from the buyer's ad who is now re-selling it.



















						Various Vintage Bikes, obo - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

All bikes are vintage. They were decoration at a restaurant that closed. All are rideable, just need a little love. Asking $25 each, obo. Let me know which color your ingested in. We'll do a deal...



					goldcountry.craigslist.org
				











						Vintage Roll Fast women's bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Selling a vintage women's Roll Fast bike.possibly 1950's,Original gas tank,rear rack,fenders,front light(missing parts)seat,handle bar,wheels not sure of,restoration project,$400.00 in Sparks Nv. ....



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 18, 2022)

He'll be lucky to get $20 on the flip...🤪


----------



## Hastings (Jan 18, 2022)

My Spanish teacher in grade school played hockey..he said he got checked once and shattered his right shoulder..always showed us in class how his right arm hung like 2-3” lower than his left..>perfect bike for him.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 18, 2022)

geeze loueeze dude, at least put tires on the thing! he didn't even remove the dangling rim strip from the back wheel.


----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2022)

The move to the big city really increased it value🙄, ya, you think he would have at least made it a rider!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2022)

What's the CABE's opinion of its' actual value?


----------



## oskisan (Jan 19, 2022)

At $400 I think the guy should really throw a rear tire on it...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What's the CABE's opinion of its' actual value?




even in the land of million dollar homes that would be $150,000 anywhere else that bike might bring $75.00 to the one guy who had a proper set of wheels, rear fender a chainguard and unbent rack for it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2022)

Every week, I see a lot of wishful people on CraigsList (and EBay).
My only thought is "Good thing you put such a high value on your junk, you will be very happy treasuring it for a looooong time"


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What's the CABE's opinion of its' actual value?



That is pretty subjective, to me it isn't worth the original price of $25.
I wouldn't have any use for it except yard art, but I already have two old yard art girls bikes in my yard.
I'm seeing maybe $50 tops as it sits. Unless someone really wants it bad.
The person who is now asking $400 is dreaming, or high. Maybe both.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 19, 2022)

Original ad for 3 bikes, $25 each obo. I would definitely have offered 50 for all 3. Good for parts.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)

Greed, stupidity but mostly ignorance, all the yrs I've been doing this most people (even friends, family, neighbors etc.) can not tell the difference between a 41 Autocycle Deluxe and a 61 Firestone 500 but just that it's a old bike with a tank and that they are either worth nothing or big$$ and have no clue there is a difference in value between girls & boys bikes!. most sellers do very little research. stick a couple of paintings or crystal bowls in front of me and I probably would not know the difference but that's where research comes in ( the internet!! ), even here on the cabe I see people ask questions that they could find here in 5 minuets, oh no, I've probably done that 😕!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> He'll be lucky to get $20 on the flip...🤪



And the Lost Wages crack heads prevail once again... Good luck with that...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

oskisan said:


> At $400 I think the guy should really throw a rear tire on it...



Or at least some FREE AIR in the front tire...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

mrg said:


> Greed, stupidity but mostly ignorance, all the yrs I've been doing this most people (even friends, family, neighbors etc.) can not tell the difference between a 41 Autocycle Deluxe and a 61 Firestone 500 but just that it's a old bike with a tank and that they are either worth nothing or big$$ and have no clue there is a difference in value between girls & boys bikes!. most sellers do very little research. stick a couple of paintings or crystal bowls in front of me and I probably would not know the difference but that's where research comes in ( the internet!! ), even here on the cabe I see people ask questions that they could find here in 5 minuets, oh no, I've probably done that 😕!



Yeah, since it's got the GAS TANK on it makes all the $400.00 difference...


----------

